
Interactive Jupyter/Python demos of popular machine-learning algorithms - trekhleb
https://github.com/trekhleb/homemade-machine-learning/blob/master/README.md
======
dr_zoidberg
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18732699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18732699)
(though linking to the README.md directly)

